# [SOLVED] Sony CRX320E



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a Sony CRX320E Combo Drive installed and at one time it was 100% functional. Unfortunately, it now only reads and will NOT burn. When I insert a blank disc it spins, but makes odd noises while doing so. Then when I attempt to burn files I receive the following error message: "insert a blank disc" and/or the drive does not recognize that there is a blank disc already inserted.

I have tried different brands of discs.
I tried using a laser lens cleaner.
I have uninstalled the drive and re-installed.
I checked my cables.
I have removed the drive and tested it on another PC and it works.
I installed a Lite On burner in my PC and experienced the same issue.
Finding updated drivers has been impossible.
Deleting the upper and lower values from the registry did not work.

Asus tech support told me that it's not compatible with the Asus mobo I have, which is a bunch of garbage since it worked just fine when I first installed it.

Neowin members suggested a firmware upgrade and here is what I've gathered from Yahoo Answers:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...HnR9Y67sy6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20070203192029AAWJjJM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

uninstall the upper and lower filters
http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?category=3&manufactor=30


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*



dai said:


> uninstall the upper and lower filters
> http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?category=3&manufactor=30


If you re-read my post you will see that has already been done. Thanks anyway.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

did you do the firmware from the site i gave you
try a new 80 wire ide cable yours may have a broken wire in it
try cleaning the laser and blowing the drive out with a can of air


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

There are three listed, NYK1/NYK4/NYK5, which am I supposed to use? I would assume NYK5, but when it comes to computers I have learned not to assume _anything_. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

the higher the number the newer the firmware
NYK5


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

Just a quick update....I already had the newest firmware. I'll try a new IDE cable when I find the time and find a spare cable. :laugh: Hopefully sooner than later since I need to be able to burn discs before Christmas. :sigh:


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

I installed a brand new IDE cable and am still having the same issues with the burner. :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

can you try it on the other ide port
check the port has not become disabled in the bios
check the device manager for any yellow alongside of anything


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

The device says it's working properly. I had already checked in BIOS and the Device Manager prior to posting my concerns. The issue is that the burner just will not recognize blank discs on my PC. It will however read installation or music discs just fine on my PC. If I swap another burner I get the same issue so it's not the burner itself....it's a setting somewhere. The burner will read _and burn_ perfectly in another PC. 

Someone had mentioned trying ForceASPI v. 1.7 What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

try it and see
see if anything in here helps
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324129/


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

_Here is the error message I receive:_

*There is no disc in the drive.* Please insert a writable CD into drive. 

_These are the steps I followed as the article recommended:
_
This error can occur if the CD-R drive or CD-RW drive is not recognized as a recordable device. This error can also occur if the device driver has been corrupted. To resolve this issue, see Method 3 in the "General troubleshooting" section and Method 1 in the "Advanced troubleshooting" section.

Method 3: Check the device manager to see whether there is an issue with the driver
If the device manager indicates there is an issue with the device, you may be able to resolve the issue by uninstalling and then reinstalling it. To do this, follow these steps:
1.	Click Start, click Run, type sysdm.cpl, and then click OK.
2.	On the Hardware tab, click Device Manager.
3.	Click the drive that uses the driver that you want to remove.
4.	On the Action menu, click Uninstall.

When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click OK.
5.	On the Action menu, click Scan for hardware changes.

Method 1: Make sure that the CD-R or CD-RW drive is recognized as a recordable device
To make sure that the CD-R drive or the CD-RW drive is recognized as a recordable drive, make sure that the Recording tab appears in the CD drive properties:
1.	Click Start, and then click My Computer.
2.	Right-click the CD-R drive or the CD-RW drive, click Properties, and then look for the Recording tab.

This did not resolve the issue. One thing I noticed is that if I go into autoplay and restore the default settings to ask me what to do each time it doesn't respond properly. I also noted a strange entry in the options under DVD, which I have attached a screen shot of.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

i have never seen an entry like that
uninstall all burning software and reinstall one and check if it is still listed there
check for an infection causing it as that's about the only thing left to try
run the autoplay fix wizard
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...B6-E8FA-45C4-A171-1B389CFACDAD&displaylang=en


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

I don't have any burning software installed. Never have. I highly doubt my machine is infected with anything. I have it locked down pretty tight and only visit 2 or 3 sites.

Here is the result of the AutoFix you linked me to:

AutoFix [V5.2.3790.67]
Time [2008-05-31 22:15:24]
Microsoft Windows Version [5.1 (Service Pack 3) <2600>]

Test [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.] - Instance [N/A]:
Result [AutoStart Setting]: OK
Result [The Shell Hardware Detection service is running.]: OK

Test [Policies] - Instance [D:\, Drive Type: 5]:
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKCU\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: OK {Present}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDrives]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveAutorun]: OK {Absent}
Result [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]: Problems {Present}
>> Repair << [HKLM\...\Policies!NoDriveTypeAutorun]
Step: Resetting policy HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer!NoDriveTypeAutorun to 0x00000095.
Result: This AutoPlay setting was successfully fixed.

>> Required action: The user must log off and log on again

I'll restart and keep you posted.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

Hi Dai and Ariknight,
Dai this is what Ariknight has setup now:
"The setting on the back of the ROM itself was set to Slave - I switched it to Master. However, it didn't change anything and I think my cabling is correct for my setup. I have a SATA not an EIDE/IDE so I have my HD set to SATA 1 and my ROM to Primary IDE Master."
Bill


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

Okay, no luck with the AutoFix tool.


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

*Here's my HiJackThis log:*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:00:30 PM, on 5/31/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)

Running processes:
E:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
E:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
E:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - E:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O11 - Options group: [TABS] Tabbed Browsing
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.download.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - E:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - E:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - E:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - E:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - E:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - E:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe

*Here's my AutoRuns log:*

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\Wds\rdpwd\StartupPrograms 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\AppSetup 
HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System\Scripts\Startup 
HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System\Scripts\Logon 
HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System\Scripts\Logon 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\Shell 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Shell 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\Shell 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Shell 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Taskman 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TerminalServer\Install\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Runonce 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TerminalServer\Install\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunonceEx 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TerminalServer\Install\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 
*+ iTunesHelper	iTunesHelper Module	(Verified) Apple Inc.	e:\program files\itunes\ituneshelper.exe*
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce 
E:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup 
E:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\Load 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\Run 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TerminalServer\Install\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Runonce 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TerminalServer\Install\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunonceEx 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TerminalServer\Install\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Protocols\Filter 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Protocols\Handler 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad 
HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved 
*+ iTunes	iTunes Mini Player DLL	(Verified) Apple Inc.	e:\program files\itunes\itunesminiplayer.dll
+ KodakShellExtension	Shell Extension Resource DLL	(Not verified) Eastman Kodak Company	e:\program files\common files\kodak\ifscore\kodakshx.dll*
HKCU\Software\Classes\Folder\Shellex\ColumnHandlers 
HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\Shellex\ColumnHandlers 
*+ PDF Shell Extension	PDF Shell Extension	(Not verified) Adobe Systems, Inc.	e:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\pdfshell.dll*
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Ctf\LangBarAddin 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Ctf\LangBarAddin 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects 
*+ Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper	Adobe PDF Helper for Internet Explorer	(Verified) Adobe Systems, Incorporated	e:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\acroiehelper.dll
+ SSVHelper Class	Java(TM) Platform SE binary	(Verified) Sun Microsystems, Inc.	e:\program files\java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll*
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\UrlSearchHooks 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions 
Task Scheduler 
*+ AppleSoftwareUpdate.job	Apple Software Update	(Verified) Apple Inc.	e:\program files\apple software update\softwareupdate.exe*
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services 
*+ PxHelp20	Px Engine Device Driver for Windows 2000/XP	(Not verified) Sonic Solutions	e:\windows\system32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys*
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\BootExecute 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor\Autorun 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor\Autorun 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Exefile\Shell\Open\Command\(Default) 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\Appinit_Dlls 
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\KnownDlls 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\System 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\UIHost 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\GinaDLL 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Taskman 
HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\Scrnsave.exe 
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\BootVerificationProgram\ImageName 
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\WinSock2\Parameters\Protocol_Catalog9 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors 
*+ HP Standard TCP/IP Port	Standard TCP/IP Port Monitor DLL	(Not verified) Hewlett Packard	e:\windows\system32\hptcpmon.dll*
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SecurityProviders\SecurityProviders 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\Authentication Packages 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\Notification Packages 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\Security Packages 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\NetworkProvider\Order 

I didn't really see anything that made me raise my eyebrow other than a couple unverified drivers for known software I use (Kodak and HP), but let me know if you catch something I didn't.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony CRX320E*

only security can deal with logs
[There is no disc in the drive. Please insert a writable CD into drive.]
[I don't have any burning software installed. Never have.]
install this and see if it fixes the recognition
check if imapi service is turned off in services
http://www.download.com/DeepBurner-Free/3000-2646_4-10250994.html?cdlPid=10527371


----------

